# I maybe dead but I still have my eyes....



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Here it is!! My new ground breaker.


----------



## The Watcher

Wow! This thing awesome. I like the look of the eyes.


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh sweet job! Any pictures of the process? Also did you make the eyes or purchase them? I really like it!!!


----------



## pyro

i agree thats looks great and the eyes -well i love that look


----------



## rottincorps

Looks great. The eyes are a good touch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Excellent...late blooming zombie.

Me likey!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool!, Me likey TOO!!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

DUDE,..... dude,.... dude..wait for it,,,,, standing up,,,,,,,clap,,,,,,,,,,,,clap,,,,,,,,,,clap......clap clap clap 

You are the man, that thing is sick and I know you know what I mean. Im pissed now because I have to get into my garage and Im stuck at work and I have no time to do ****, plus Im in nursing school and I have to study all the time. Thanks for sharing, keep em coming but just know that you are killing me.

He is going to look really cool under some moonlight in a darkened graveyard.


----------



## hpropman

thump - that was my jaw hitting the floor - great job especially the eyes - can you give us more details on the build. You should bring it to Michaels and show them the types of props we want not that bling crap that they have this year.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Excellent! You have a great style with these groundbreakers! The eyes are a great touch


----------



## Devils Chariot

I can hear his eyeball squishing from here! Awesome groundbreaker, is he the leader of your undead army?


----------



## scareme

Great looking prop. How did you do your corpsing? What are the teeth made from?


----------



## Brad Green

OK VooDoo, you have to know we're gonna bug you to death for a 'How-To' on this puppy (EXCELLENT work!), soooo, eyes, teeth, skin material...inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bone Dancer

An excellent job, and the eyes are a great touch.


----------



## MorbidMariah

hpropman said:


> thump - that was my jaw hitting the floor - great job especially the eyes - can you give us more details on the build. You should bring it to Michaels and show them the types of props we want not that bling crap that they have this year.


ABSOLUTELY, Hprop! :biggrinkin:

MAN! This one is just incredible! I LOVE HIM! Very freakin scary! :smilevil:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Brad Green said:


> OK VooDoo, you have to know we're gonna bug you to death for a 'How-To' on this puppy (EXCELLENT work!), soooo, eyes, teeth, skin material...inquiring minds want to know!


Totally agree with Brad. A how-to, material list, and build pics are in order. See, thats what you get for doing great work around here.


----------



## The Archivist

PHEN-NOM-INAL!!! I love the pics. Is it animated? Still love it.


----------



## IMU

Another wonderful job! VERY WELL DONE!!!!!!


----------



## spideranne

I like it a lot. It has a certain sense of being animated, without being animated. Awesome.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101

Absolutely amazing work! Please do a how to or at least tell us what was used! I keep seeing these great props and it makes me realize I'm going to be way behind if I don't get moving! Lol. Anyway, great work, the details and all the finishing touches add so much!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Thanks all for the kind words. So here is basically how I did it. I followed the spookyblue way of making the corpse.http://spookyblue.com/halloween/groundbreaker/groundbreaker1.htm

One thing I do different is I will use pvc pipe for backbone, shoulders and upper arms for added strength. Only thing I do different is I will do a final skinning with liquid nails. As for the eyes. I purchased some eye blanks from monsterguts.com.http://monsterguts.com/miscellaneous-prop-parts/eyeball-blanks-1-dozen-/prod_41.html and followed the eye tuturial they link you to.http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp Now as for the teeth they are made with white hot glue sticks. I squirt it on a silicone pad in a basic tooth shape and trim from there. A good dvd to get is How to make your own scratch built corpse from monstercloset.com. I dont have any build up pics but I have pics of another corpse i made in stages.

rolled up newspaper for bones. Hands made from glue sticks.










paper mached and liquid nails skin










finished










Hope this answers alot of your questions.


----------



## Revenant

Holy sh**....... just plain wow. awesome. The eyes, the hair, the arm/body position and sense of movement, the naggly teeth, the colors... wow. Awesome corpse! And awesome posing.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks VooDoo, you do great work. And those are excellet pictures.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is awesome!


----------



## joker

The prop looks great!!!



VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> ...As for the eyes. I purchased some eye blanks from monsterguts.com.http://monsterguts.com/miscellaneous-prop-parts/eyeball-blanks-1-dozen-/prod_41.html and followed the eye tuturial they link you to.http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp .


How did you get the milky finish on the eyes? Was this something you did before, during or after the epoxy step?


----------



## beelce

NICE work VDVS


----------



## Joiseygal

I love how you hot glued the hands, but what kind of mold are you pouring the hot glue into? I would love to have hands that look like that on my props. Please give us some more info on that....PLEASEEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

now that is creepy!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That looks incredible. And gooey.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

joker said:


> The prop looks great!!!
> 
> How did you get the milky finish on the eyes? Was this something you did before, during or after the epoxy step?


I did a first layer of epoxy, did a white wash over the eyes. then another layer of epoxy.


----------



## joker

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I did a first layer of epoxy, did a white wash over the eyes. then another layer of epoxy.


Cool, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Parabola

I really enjoyed Christian Hanson's video. His teeth are the next best thing to visiting a dental supply store. That is an amazing piece that I would love to have!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Great job Voodoo. Any chance of a how too?


----------



## scourge999

Wow, now that is awesome! Excellent job. Great pose, very creepy.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Spooky1 said:


> Great job Voodoo. Any chance of a how too?


I did a a basic one in this thread. =)


----------



## Scary Godmother

Un-freakin believable! That prop is so awesome, and so scary looking! Great work!


----------



## smileyface4u23

The eyes creep me out...but in a good way... You did a fabulous job on that!!!


----------



## krough

Really well done. Taking the groundbreaker to the next level


----------



## Daphne

Those eyes are going to give me nightmares! 

Great job!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Awesome. I would love to have that thing in my yard


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Thanks all.


----------



## fritz42_male

The eyes have it! (groan - apologies for the pun)

Wonderful job. I'm just on my 2nd head off Christian Hanson's DVD tutorial. Another couple of wig heads and I might be able to get close!


----------



## ghost37

Awesome! I wish my projects would come out as great as that.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Way cool! That is awsome! The eyes make it even the positioning is great.


----------



## Parabola

fritz42_male said:


> The eyes have it! (groan - apologies for the pun)
> 
> Wonderful job. I'm just on my 2nd head off Christian Hanson's DVD tutorial. Another couple of wig heads and I might be able to get close!


Christian is doing some great sculpture work. I think he should do his next video on sculpting and casting...


----------



## Ghoul Friday

The whole thing is great, but the eyes and mouth are works of art.


----------



## malibooman

Now that is one ugly sucker, and I mean that in a good way. Excellent job.


----------



## myknorr12

This is a really sweet prop! They way you positioned his arms makes this static prop look very animated. You did a great job making him look like he is actually trying to rise from the ground. I also like the contrast between the cloudy white color of his eyes and the dark brown of his rotting flesh! So Bravo


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Thanks all. I have a good time making these things.


----------



## Dead Things

Amazingly creepy


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Dead Things said:


> Amazingly creepy


Thanks!


----------



## DeadGuyCandC

Looks rad, great job!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

VooDoo, jumping onboard to say you are the master of these groundbreakers! The eyes are so "alive". That's it. I'm jumoing in during the off season and trying my hand at these...been reading and watching for a couple of seasons now, time to dive in.


----------



## Ghostess

GORE-geous!


----------



## HauntCast

It's perfect. Looks like my X mother-in-law


----------



## Alucard

Wow! What a great job!


----------



## nixie

LOVE!!!! That thing is a work of art!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> VooDoo, jumping onboard to say you are the master of these groundbreakers! The eyes are so "alive". That's it. I'm jumoing in during the off season and trying my hand at these...been reading and watching for a couple of seasons now, time to dive in.


Same here. I have a tone of photos saved. I am going to give it a shot as well. Really want to use the liquid nails method.


----------



## RavenLunatic

great job! i have a love/hate relationship with making these things myself. I use carpet latex so there's a lot of drying time if i get impatient and add the next layer too soon. But I also use the rolled newspaper almost exclusively. The last one i did add a piece of pvc for the backbone too. I can only hope to reach anywhere near your level one day


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

great work I give it a A++


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

RavenLunatic said:


> great job! i have a love/hate relationship with making these things myself. I use carpet latex so there's a lot of drying time if i get impatient and add the next layer too soon. But I also use the rolled newspaper almost exclusively. The last one i did add a piece of pvc for the backbone too. I can only hope to reach anywhere near your level one day


I use pvc for the main structure. Makes them much sturdier. I have a love hate with them too. But the end result is something I love.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, i just now saw this. it's beautiful...in a gross nasty sort of way.


----------



## datura

Awesome !!!!!!!!! I love those eyes.....


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Wow, just awesome..!!

I gotta try and make some now, can't wait to see them in low laying mist and shadowy (is that a real word??) lighting.

How did you do the hair?

Thanks,
Si


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

GhoulishGadgets said:


> Wow, just awesome..!!
> 
> I gotta try and make some now, can't wait to see them in low laying mist and shadowy (is that a real word??) lighting.
> 
> How did you do the hair?
> 
> Thanks,
> Si


I use spray adhesive and stuck it on. I start from the bottom and go up.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I use spray adhesive and stuck it on. I start from the bottom and go up.


Thanks for the reply - it's a great effect, I've got some old dress up wigs 'n' stuff I can rip apart, looks like a fun weekend for me!!

Si


----------



## Bascombe

magnificent!


----------



## NytDreams

Ok...just need to kidnap you until you make me one of those. 

That's such an awesome groundbreaker! Looks far better than those I've seen in the stores.  Excellent work.


----------



## halstead

Wow, now thats impressive! I think your responses to this work have said it all. We want more pics!


----------

